# My Final Photo Contest - FACES



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK guys and gals, I realize that the voting poll for November's contest is not even closed yet but here goes December's contest announcement anyway. (By the way, be sure to go vote for the Autumn contest if you have not already done so)

This is the last contest I will be doing (for awhile anyway) and next year as already announced, Ibeafireman will be taking over the duties. It has been a lot of fun and very little work on my behalf and I just want to thank everyone for their participation and help in making this a fun event for all involved.

There have been some really wonderful images submitted this past year and each month's contest was a joy to see and also hard to make a decision about. I have been really impressed with a lot of our member's and the great improvements that they made. It is fun watching people learn and trying new things and putting themselves out there with this wonderful obsession we all seem to share. I truly have enjoyed every minute of it.

Personally, I have slacked off a lot in my own picture taking activities, for one reason or another, and I have not liked that one bit. I plan on renewing my own passion somehow next year and getting back to where I seem to be the happiest, behind the camera. I am looking forward to it.

This month's contest topic, *FACES*, should be a fun one. Honestly, I would like for it to consist of self portarits of all of you members so we can all get to know the faces that we may not have already met. Some may not want to put their faces up for viewing however and I will accept that for whatever reason you may have. Therefore, it does not have to be your face in the picture. It just needs to be a face. It could be a face of a loved one, a child, your horse or cow, a skunk, or the face of a clock. Any face or faces will be accepted. Use your imagination and your vision and talent to come up with a great year ending contest entry.

Make it the usual size jpeg, 800 pixels on the longest side, and email it to me at [email protected] no later than midnight Sunday, December 28th. I will then post them up in a voting poll and let the fun begin.

Let's try to send the year and me out with a bang and with a good number of particpants this time. We have had months with loads of entries in the past so let's try that one more time. There is no acceptable excuse, in my mind, that would keep any of us for submitting a photo of a face. They are everywhere! So, thanks again for all of your help and participation in the contests this year and here's wishing everyone in advance a safe and happy holiday season, a good end to this year, and a great new year to come.

James Newman


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

this subject could be very cool. here's a picture that i am not submitting because i took it a few weeks ago.
this is my son at a charity art auction.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Make it the usual size jpeg, 800 pixels on the longest side, and email it to me at [email protected] no later than midnight Sunday, December 28th.
> James Newman


James the "USUAL" has been 650 pixels. So, is it USUAL or 800 pixels? Can't be both. I *MUCH* prefer 800 pixels.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

8 0 0 pixels on the longest side


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ya didnt say what kind of face, this is of our rescued dog who just loves to have her picture taken, its the NEXT photo that is not shown that was funny, she decided she wanted to see what the lens tasted like inside her mouth.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Terry, you need to read closer. *SELF* portraits where the suggested theme..

Oh wait, maybe you *DID* follow the suggested theme.. (-:}


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

RE="Oh wait, maybe you *DID* follow the suggested theme.. (-:}", *OOOOh that hurt.*

ya, guess your right, i try not to read much any more, heheh - BUT if you look real close you can see me in her eyes, does that count, heheh


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Maybe if you worked on that focus just a tad...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Grandson:*

We were playing around (with grandson) and PS...and came up with this pictures that really shows off his freckles. It all distorted, kinda Andy Warhol colors.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

These are all good examples of "FACES" and each of them would have made a great entry in this month's contest, but....you need to email me your entries, not post here in this thread. Come on good people. We are nearing the end of my final 2Cool photo contest. So far, I only have three (3) entries. That will not do. Take a picture of a face!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gator did you get my entry??


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

with the holidays and pressures plus the finances i have seen an overall drop in participation in all the boards, i dont think you should feel bad that there was not a lot of people in on this one.

*Oh and next time i promise i'll read the entire instructions*.heheh


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes Bobby, I received your entry. Thanks.


----------

